# Tailstock Taper Turning Offset



## Monk (Nov 28, 2020)

I finally got around to completing this Hemmingway Tailstock Taper Turning Kit. Nice kit with good materials and plans.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## 9t8z28 (Dec 30, 2020)

Very cool!  Does this kit use a sliding dovetail?


----------



## Monk (Jan 1, 2021)

9t8z28 said:


> Very cool!  Does this kit use a sliding dovetail?


Hi, 9. No, the the slide to body parts utilize a square-sided groove.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jan 1, 2021)

Let us know how it works.  Everytime I make a tool like this I wind up not needing it for quite some time but I bought it or made it to do a job I already found a way around


----------

